# What prices to charge for a valet?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

One of my friends said to me today that his colleague is looking for her car to be valeted, so he told her about me & I think she is very keen on getting me to do it for her.

However, I haven't yet spoken to her with regards to what she wants done to the car i.e. interior clean, exterior clean or 'the full works' (exterior & interior cleaned.)

What I wanted to know was, have you any idea what sort of price I should charge her for the valet? She's said that she will pay anything (obviously within reason) so I don't want to rip her off!

I'll be using her water supply & hoover only as I have everything else.

I'm not a full time valeter, just do the family cars etc & she's noticed the work I've done to my mates car & thinks I've done a great job hence why she wants me to do hers.

She's said this will be a regular thing as well (which is good!) 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I say you basically charge her on what you think your services are worth.

Sorry to be a bit vague but it's kind of a vague question.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Depends on what you think your worth to be honest. Will there be any correction work carried out?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> I say you basically charge her on what you think your services are worth.


Thanks mate for your honest opinion. 

I must add that I'll be using AG products so obviously not cheap chemicals! lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Will there be any correction work carried out?


No. Just simply a valet of some sort he said that she's looking for.

I've been told the car is only a year or two old or so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

You need to think for yourself.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> You need to think for yourself.


Will do, just wanted to get a rough idea of minimum prices etc, but I shall have a think for myself as you suggested.


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Rough idea for a price is that a full inside out "valet" will cost you around £15-£20 on a normal car, thats all interior cleaned, all exterior washed and dressed tyres/cleaned windows, that is a going price at your average hand car wash. Apply SRP by hand to the whole car maybe extra £15 due to time consumption as well as material use? What you charge her is completely up to you really but these are some very rough going prices.

Machine polishing is a whole other kettle of fish


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Czechboy said:


> Rough idea for a price is that a full inside out "valet" will cost you around £15-£20 on a normal car, thats all interior cleaned, all exterior washed and dressed tyres/cleaned windows, that is a going price at your average hand car wash. Apply SRP by hand to the whole car maybe extra £15 due to time consumption as well as material use? What you charge her is completely up to you really but these are some very rough going prices.
> 
> Machine polishing is a whole other kettle of fish


Sound about a good assumption to me, i would opt for the upper end on price £20 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Czechboy said:


> Rough idea for a price is that a full inside out "valet" will cost you around £15-£20 on a normal car, thats all interior cleaned, all exterior washed and dressed tyres/cleaned windows, that is a going price at your average hand car wash. Apply SRP by hand to the whole car maybe extra £15 due to time consumption as well as material use? What you charge her is completely up to you really but these are some very rough going prices.
> 
> Machine polishing is a whole other kettle of fish


Or for a good one - £50

£15-£20 will probably be a roadside jobby as opposed to a decent mobile


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

i do family and friends either for free if they do me favours , are depending how bad for full interior/ exterior £20 £30.
also think about if its a basic model cheap car (wont say any cars in particular) will they pay good money eg £30 plus for a valet when they prob be just as happy getting a quick job done for £5 £10.
if its a bit of a expensive car with some toys on eg£20/30k car there prob more likely to pay £30 /£40 for one


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

You need to look at what you will be happy working for per hour, this is known as your run rate, for example mine is £25, now look at the car and work out how long it will take you to do.

Run rate x by number of hours = cost to customer, remember to include tax, materials etc in your run rate, also your time traveling to and from a job needs to be taken into account.

I would recommend pre inspecting the car first to get an idea of how bad it is, been caught out a few times by not charging enough.

HTH Dan


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Ak what she is looking for then go from there, and decide with her always remeber if u do it well at a good price thehy always come back but never sell urself short


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Dan Carter said:


> You need to look at what you will be happy working for per hour, this is known as your run rate, for example mine is £25, now look at the car and work out how long it will take you to do.
> 
> Run rate x by number of hours = cost to customer, remember to include tax, materials etc in your run rate, also your time traveling to and from a job needs to be taken into account.
> 
> ...


That is superb advice there, really covers everything that needs to be taken into account. :thumb: I did worry that I would be undercharging, so now I have had a few rough prices stated, I know roughly what to charge depending on it's state etc.



SSB Ad said:


> Ak what she is looking for then go from there, and decide with her always remeber if u do it well at a good price thehy always come back but never sell urself short


Think that's probably the best thing to do & to ask her what she's looking for as you suggested. :thumb:


----------



## AlexVS (Mar 17, 2010)

Really does depend on what you want etc. £20 - £30 as quoted is what the hand car washes charge but remember they do a full car in about 1/2 hr... not knocking them but even though they attack them mob handed you can't do a proper full job inside and out in that time.

I take anywhere from 5-8 hours on a full valet dependant on car size / condition etc. I certainly wouldn't be able to make a living without charging the 'correct' amount for my services.

As said you need to work out how long it will take first then work your price from there. Like Dan Carter I've been stung by getting a seriously bad car and not charged enough coz over the phone they claimed it was pretty clean and in good condition and when I've got the car it's been far from 'pretty clean' or 'good condition' 

Biggest hurdle is convincing someone why my charges are worth it compared to a 'hand car wash'. If I had a penny for everytime somes said "How much?!? I could get a full inside and out plus wax for £20 at the hand wash round the corner". Drives me mad that does! Explaining the difference between a 'Professional Valet' and a mob handed get 'em in get 'em out hand car wash is now well practised lol.


----------



## Mickyboy (Jul 30, 2010)

Keep in mind your using her water , Hoover and power... So I wouldn't kick the back side out of it. 

Pre check the car first and ask what she wants done. I've found that everyone has thier own assumption of what a mini valet or full valet include. 

Micky


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

£50, thats what I charge and customers are more than willing to pay it.

Go the extra mile, like put an air freshner in, or treat the glass, they WILL appreciate it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> £50, thats what I charge and customers are more than willing to pay it.
> 
> Go the extra mile, like put an air freshner in, or treat the glass, they WILL appreciate it.


Seems about right that - sound advice. :thumb:

I did intend doing the full works to it i.e. glass etc as you mentioned, but will need to speak to her to find out what it is she wants doing.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

a mate of mine was charged £45 to do a mondeo estate in a supermarket car park, it took 2 hours longer than expected - though I think this was due to other work on rather than spent on their car - and they got it back with soaking wet mats and no wax. If they can charge that much for that I am sure you are ok in that region. 

One approach as has been hinted at, if not suggested, would be to charge her a slightly lower rate than you would really like - and just say to her that you would normally charge a little extra so when she is telling her mates about it a ball park figure would be X amount but this is his number etc etc.

Do a good job and has been said, a nice neutral air freshner, maybe a wonder wafer or a spray of dave g s airfreshner samples would do the trick instead of a magic tree and who knows were you could end up. You can milk a cow for years but only kill it once.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Just to let you all know that it's the new shape Mazda MX-5 that she's got.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

It really depends on what she wants doing, wash, polish, wax, or even machining. Also I give a guide price but never agree on a price without seeing the car first.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

surely you'd need to price cut a professional?

otherwise whats the point, she'd be as well just spending 20-25 quid getting a guy who does it for a living?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

tamandlee said:


> Do a good job and has been said, a nice neutral air freshner, maybe a wonder wafer or a spray of dave g s airfreshner samples would do the trick instead of a magic tree and who knows were you could end up.


That would actually be a nice little finishing touch to the valet if I added some sort of air freshner - like your thinking there! :thumb:

I have actually got some of Autoglym's Hyperfresh (which I thoroughly recommend incase you haven't used it) so I don't know if a few blasts of that would equivel to the air freshner?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

shaqs77 said:


> It really depends on what she wants doing, wash, polish, wax, or even machining. Also I give a guide price but never agree on a price without seeing the car first.


That's right, I will give her a price guide, assess the cars state etc & take it from there, but from the way she was talking (according to my mate) she is wanting the full shebang. :buffer:

I have no experience with machine polishing so would obviously not even mention doing that part of it to her! :lol:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> That would actually be a nice little finishing touch to the valet if I added some sort of air freshner - like your thinking there! :thumb:
> 
> I have actually got some of Autoglym's Hyperfresh (which I thoroughly recommend incase you haven't used it) so I don't know if a few blasts of that would equivel to the air freshner?


i ask people if they like a certain air freshner smell first.
some people dont like them


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok,charge £50


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

another newbie, another "how much to charge" thread....

only taken him a few days too


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> another newbie, another "how much to charge" thread....
> 
> only taken him a few days too


Totally agree,which is why i said he should think for himself,if im perfeclty honest it's not very professional using somebody else's hoover,each to their own


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> another newbie, another "how much to charge" thread....
> 
> only taken him a few days too


Totally uncalled for.

Seems the 'newbies' will be a little afraid to post anything for fear of being 'jumped on' like you have done to me in your unpleasant response.

As the saying goes, if you've got nothing nice to say, then don't say anything - think you should take the hint.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Totally agree,which is why i said he should think for himself,if im perfeclty honest it's not very professional using somebody else's hoover,each to their own


There's another one......


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Totally uncalled for.
> 
> Seems the 'newbies' will be a little afraid to post anything for fear of being 'jumped on' like you have done to me in your unpleasant response.
> 
> As the saying goes, if you've got nothing nice to say, then don't say anything - think you should take the hint.


He's not saying it because your a newbie or to offend you in any way,it's just there has been alot of threads asking about starting up valeting companies etc etc,Don't take it to heart buddy,

Best thing to do is google valeting companies and look at prices,if your not sure what to charge! Personally i do a full valet for £40(small car)£50 for bmw x5 and the like,i rarely do any valet's as im focusing on detailing


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> You need to think for yourself.





Corsa D-Driver said:


> Will do, just wanted to get a rough idea of minimum prices etc, but I shall have a think for myself as you suggested.


Let me ask you, how did you find DW? Did someone do the work for you or did you "find" it?

Also, do you have internet access? My answer is yes 

Next, visit google. for reference press F6 and type w w w . g o o g l e . c o . u k and hit enter

In the search box enter words like "valet", "car", "interior", "services" and hit search.....

It's called research


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> There's another one......


I'm just being honest mate,at the end of the day it is a forum,me mat and everybody else is entitled to their opinion,think of it from a professional point of view,how many pro's borrow the customer's hoover?

If you want to gain work you have to think for yourself(prices,marketing,products,expenses and so on)

It's not all about the work either,image is a big thing in the valeting detailing trade,that woman might tell her friend you valeted her car,but mite also say you borrowed her hoover,somebody else mite have a hoover but not suitable for valeting(no crevis tool for example)

I just get the impression people think they will get everything answered for them on here and all they have to do is the work,it's not that simple im afraid.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Totally uncalled for.
> 
> Seems the 'newbies' will be a little afraid to post anything for fear of being 'jumped on' like you have done to me in your unpleasant response.
> 
> As the saying goes, if you've got nothing nice to say, then don't say anything - think you should take the hint.


It's not a pop at you....

Most of the established detailers here had to decide their prices way before there was anything called internet. They wouldn't know what competitors offer...

These days, research is the easiest thing to do! Any info you need is on the World Wide Web. Yet people still expect to be spoon fed.. Not just on DW, but in life in general.

If someone asks me a simple question in the pub etc, I'll answer. If they ask me online, then I just think they're lazy.... Hell, I've answered and looked up things for people at work and all I did was use Google. They have the same "tools" as myself, but still expect to be spoon fed.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Think I'm being unhelpful? How's about this for advice....

Get your friend to ring local valeters, get some quotes and take it from there. 

Happy now?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> He's not saying it because your a newbie or to offend you in any way,it's just there has been alot of threads asking about starting up valeting companies etc etc,Don't take it to heart buddy,
> 
> Best thing to do is google valeting companies and look at prices,if your not sure what to charge! Personally i do a full valet for £40(small car)£50 for bmw x5 and the like,i rarely do any valet's as im focusing on detailing


Maybe he didn't mean to offend me (but he certainly did) he's just got an unkind manner/tone about him that I find almost 'aggressive.'

I think I'll just do a few searches on the forums to check out prices etc, since there are tons of similar threads to this....sorry to have asked a perfectly normal question! :lol:



T4RFY said:


> I'm just being honest mate,at the end of the day it is a forum,me mat and everybody else is entitled to their opinion,think of it from a professional point of view,how many pro's borrow the customer's hoover?


:lol:


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

My neighbor asked me to do two of there cars next weekend so I asked how much they pay at the local ARC carwash/valet where she normally goes and she said £53.00 each so I told her £45.00 each using all AG prducts, and I will do a much better job than them lot! .....

May end up with a job as the neighborhood valeter! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Maybe he didn't mean to offend me (but he certainly did) he's just got an unkind manner/tone about him that I find almost 'aggressive.'
> 
> I think I'll just do a few searches on the forums to check out prices etc, since there are tons of similar threads to this....sorry to have asked a perfectly normal question! :lol:
> 
> :lol:


I'm not sure why your laughing,your clearly not taking me seriously,so for that reason,IM OUT!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> It's not a pop at you....


Well then......accepted, just you could have been nicer by the way you said it.

Anyway, I've read your response & agree that new folks should read/research before asking.

I'll leave it there....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> I'm not sure why your laughing,your clearly not taking me seriously,so for that reason,IM OUT!


I laughed to show that I do have a sense of humour, infact I was poking fun at my own question, hence the laughing emoticon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh and if your doing the car regular,make the first price a 1 off and charge her less for every other time,talk her into a polish wax first time round,so next time it will be far easier to clean plus it wont take so long,so you can drop the price by £5 but your doing alot less work for your money,wax the door jams/seal the wheels etc,it makes life easier for you next time round


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Oh and if your doing the car regular,make the first price a 1 off and charge her less for every other time,talk her into a polish wax first time round,so next time it will be far easier to clean plus it wont take so long,so you can drop the price by £5 but your doing alot less work for your money,wax the door jams/seal the wheels etc,it makes life easier for you next time round


:thumb:

Thanks for that T4RFY, makes sense to do just that regarding the price drop.


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

I've just started out doing valeting and have asked a few pointer questions on this forum. I understand why people can get offended by blunt responses, but you have to remember that the majority of business owners on here are looking to discuss jobs, techniques and detailing in general, they dont want to be on a www.askformybusinessadvice.com website.

It is for this reason I always ask "this is what I plan to do, how does that sound?" type questions, this demonstrates that I have actually taken the time to think for myself. Personally I am aware that asking direct questions such as "how much should I charge" can be insulting to them. That said, some responses do tend to bit a tad on the harsh side .

Anyway...I have done a few jobs now and have been charging customers £25 for an exterior and £25 for an interior, the time taken has ranged from 3hrs for a Mondeo to 6+ hrs for a Land Rover. Attention to detail is what makes me better value than the local hand wash, that and the fact that I dont scratch the hell out of the paint work!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Two things I don't like to see on here, and I'm not making any personal accusations to anyone who's posted, it's just an observation that needs making:

1) New members getting a hard time if they're generally unaware of past postings on a similar theme to their own, and aren't trying to cause offence. Now and again some people come do arrive here with a major chip on their shoulder and act like idiots, and if they get a hard time from the regulars, then so be it, they deserve it and we don't want them here.

2) People coming here purely to milk information about starting valeting services for the public and thinking everyone's going to do their work for them; they get the answers and clear off to rarely be seen again. With not very much searching pretty much everything that gets brought up time and time again has already been discussed, and new threads appearing about business start ups understandably puts the backs up of all those who pay to advertise themselves on this site. Have a search around - I'm pretty confident that anything product or equipment related will be easily found or answered if asked in the right way. And anything specifically business related can be posted in the Money and Business Zone section.

Can we try to adopt some sort of middle ground here please? 

New members do a bit research before jumping straight in with a new thread, and if you genuinely can't find what you need to know then by all means ask, but try and do so in a way that doesn't sound like you're after a free ride. 

Regular members - try to differentiate from the way the question's been posed, as to if it's someone wanting all the answers for nothing, and someone who is politely asking for a bit of help, rather than jumping immediately on them because someone else asked a similar question a few days ago - the OP might not know that or be fully conversant with the rules (and tbh. a lot of people who've been here for years still aren't, but that's another matter). 

We want to remain a friendly site and not gain a rep for scaring people away, and while ever the current team are running it, we'll strive to make sure that ethos is maintained.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Well there was no mention of research in the original post,then admitting later on in the thread he/she is going to do some research,i feel my comments were above board,i know the above post was aimed and me and mat in particular,i can't help people are easily offended,so on that note im standing by what i have posted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for that T4RFY, makes sense to do just that regarding the price drop.


No problem buddy! Just dont charge a crazy low price to begin with,make a profit for yourself but cover fuel/products used etc,

My other posts were ont intended to be arsey,i wasn't jumping down your throat about asking,i just feel it's common practice to research the market,the information is readily available on the internet,

As stated if you look after and protect the car for the first time your in a position to drop the price,also reduce the work time on the car afterwards.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> Well there was no mention of research in the original post,then admitting later on in the thread he/she is going to do some research,i feel my comments were above board,i know the above post was aimed and me and mat in particular,i can't help people are easily offended,so on that note im standing by what i have posted.


It wasn't actually, although I can see the timing of it looks like it. If I'm aiming anything at anyone I'll just come out with it, either on here or in person  I've been waiting for a suitable juncture to post up that ^^ for a while and this thread ended up being it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Viper said:


> It wasn't actually, although I can see the timing of it looks like it. If I'm aiming anything at anyone I'll just come out with it, either on here or in person  I've been waiting for a suitable juncture to post up that ^^ for a while and this thread ended up being it.


Furry muff,i can see how or if my posts were seen as a little harsh,i have tried helping at the same time as being truthful about researching.

Maybe a standard pm should be sent to people signing up,advising of this subject?or would that drive people away?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> another newbie, another "how much to charge" thread....
> 
> only taken him a few days too


was it you matt what was asking about the supporters fee and then got same responce then posted the attitude thread if it was think some one needs to get off there high horse:thumb:.sarci comments is going to lose members which will be a loss to the site.are the old members only aloud to post threads asking for advice.ive seen it alot of late and the site imo is changeing for the worse not the better.dw is like a pub its nothing with out its members and the ones keeping there favourite seats shouldnt be scareing new people off.my ten pence worth:thumb:
feel free to delete it if you want viper matt you have anything to say pm me dont ruin new comers threads


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

chrisc said:


> was it you matt what was asking about the supporters fee and then got same responce then posted the attitude thread if it was think some one needs to get off there high horse:thumb:.sarci comments is going to lose members which will be a loss to the site.are the old members only aloud to post threads asking for advice.ive seen it alot of late and the site imo is changeing for the worse not the better.dw is like a pub its nothing with out its members and the ones keeping there favourite seats shouldnt be scareing new people off.my ten pence worth:thumb:
> feel free to delete it if you want viper matt you have anything to say pm me dont ruin new comers threads


Sorry to butt in....why didn't you just pm him directly as you are clearly having a pop at him.....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Sorry to butt in....why didn't you just pm him directly as you are clearly having a pop at him.....


he was clearly having a pop at him gives wrong impression of site and as said if viper wants to delete my post so be it im not starting a argument stateing a fact


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As the OP's taken on board the comments in good spirit and is hopefully doing some research now either on here or generally on the web, I don't think we need a repeat of the 'attitude' thread again, as frankly I'm getting a bit sick of seeing them to be brutally honest (as are all the other staff for the record), and I can see this heading the same way.

So on that note, I'll draw this one to a close


----------

